# Grundsätzlich Entscheidungsfrage zu Distributionen



## Chamäleon (22. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte mal eine grundsätzöich Frage, welche Distribution am besten geeignet ist.

Die Situation

Ich habe einge Server (für mehrere Standorte) aufzusetzen.
Auf diesen Servern läuft eine FastObjects-Datenbank und sie dienen zusätzlich als Filserver.

Als Dienste laufen Samba und vsftp.

Meine derzeitige Lösung.
Ich installiere openSuSE 10.1 in der Minimalkonfiguration, also ohne X-Server oder sonstigen Schnick-Schnack. Da ich wenig Vorbereitungszeit hatte, habe ich mich (noch) nicht darum kümmern können, auf welche Pakete ich noch verzichten kann. Das ist aber im Augenblick auch nicht so dringend, da bei 300GB Festplattenspeicher die 400MB Installationsgröße zu vernachlässigen ist.

Die 10.1er nehme ich derzeit aus folgendem Grund. Ich habe privat grade von 10.1 auf 10.3 umgestellt und bin im Augenblick noch nicht so begeistert von der neueren Version. Die 10.2 wollte ich nicht extra herunterladen.

Die vorherige Lösung in der Firma war der SME-Server, welcher etwa die gleiche Installationsgröße aufweist. Mir persönlich gefiel das nicht so gut (deswegen habe cih auch umgestellt). Ich möchte gerne selber entscheiden, was ich wie installiere und nichts vorgefertigtes serviert bekommen.

Im Grunde bin ich mit der Lösung sehr zufrieden, bin jedoch an alternativen Meinungen sehr interessiert.

Somit nach langer Vorrede zur eigentlichen Frage, was im Grunde eher ein Anhören anderer Meinungen ist.

Gibt es für die oben genannte Situation eine Distribution, die besser geeignet ist als SuSE?
Bitte dabei berücksichtigen, daß für den Fall auch eine Einarbeitung in die distributionsspezifischen Eigenheiten notwendig wäre.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Februar 2008)

Also grundsaetzlich kann eigentlich jede Distribution als Server genutzt werden.
Wenn Du Dich selbst mit Suse wohl fuehlst denke ich spricht erstmal nichts dagegen dafuer auch Suse zu nutzen.

Ich persoenlich hab bislang folgende Distributionen auf Servern eingesetzt:

Suse 6.2 (privat, Ausbildung)
Slackware 9.x (privat, hat die Suse abgeloest)
Slackware 10.x (Arbeit)
Debian 3.1 (Arbeit, hat die Slackware abgeloest)
Debian 4.0 (Arbeit, Dist-Upgrade von 3.1)
Bei einem Freelance-Job hab ich mal auf einem Server gearbeitet der Fedora (weiss nicht mehr welche Version) eingesetzt hat. Aber wie OpenSuse zaehle ich Fedora eigentlich mehr zu den "Desktop-Distributionen".
Sowohl Novell als auch Red Hat bieten Enterprise-Distributionen an, SLES and RHEL, die eher auf Server ausgelegt sind als ihre Community-Distributionen.

Zur Zeit wuerde ich wohl zu Debian tendieren wenn ich einen Server aufsetzen wuerde.
Montag fang ich einen neuen Job an, und dort werden wohl auch fuer Kunden Linux-Server installiert, bin mal gespannt was dort genutzt wird.

Eine, meiner Meinung nach, sehr interessante Distribution fuer den Server-Einsatz ist auch EnGarde Secure Linux, welches mit einem netten Web-Interface zur Administration daherkommt und auch SELinux konsequent einsetzt.
Sehr viel hab ich damit aber bislang nicht gespielt, aber es machte bei den ersten Tests einen guten Eindruck.

Aber wie gesagt, im Grunde kann jede Distribution, sogar LFS oder mein EasyLFS, als Server genutzt werden.


----------



## zerix (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Linux sein muss, könnte ich dir noch eine Unix-Variante empfehlen.
http://www.openbsd.org/de

Diese Unix-Variante legt sehr viel Wert auf Sicherheit und ihr bestreben ist auch, dass sicherste Betriebssystem zu werden. Ich würde sagen, schau es dir einfach mal an.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## zeroize (22. Februar 2008)

Ich kann mich Dennis nur anschließen und sagen das es ganz auf den eigenen Geschmack drauf ankommt.
Ich wir nutzen bei der Arbeit ebenfalls Debian als Intranetserver mit Sambashares. Zu hause nutze ich Ubuntu, Debian und FreeBSD. Aber bei so einer "einfachen" Aufgabe, kann man wirklich jede Distribution benutzen.
Persönlich ist Debian meine Lieblingsdistribution, weil es das beste Paketmanagment besitzt und viele Dinge, die das Leben vereinfacht (Alternatives, sauber strukturiertes /etc, sichere Vorkonfiguration der Pakete).


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Februar 2008)

Und das wichtigste für einen Server ist die Stabilität. Und dort ist Debian bekanntlich Spitzenreiter.


----------



## Chamäleon (23. Februar 2008)

Ich habe schon ziemlich viel Gutes von Debian gehört. Jetzt habe ich es mir einfach mal bestellt. Keine Lust, 3 DVDs herunter zu laden ;-). Und 10 Euro inkl. Versand ist im Verhältnis zum Redmond-OS immer noch erschwinglich!

Ich habe schon woanders gelesen, daß Debian die Mutter aller Distributionen sein soll, da es am wenigsten durch irgendwelchen Schnick-Schnack verändert worden ist.

Stimmt das so?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Februar 2008)

Debian ist eine der aeltesten Distributionen, und Basis vieler anderer Distributionen, allen voran wohl Ubuntu und deren Geschwister-Distributionen wie z.B. Kubuntu oder Xubuntu.
Die aelteste noch aktive Distribution ist aber Slackware.

Anstelle der 3 DVDs oder ueber 20 CDs kannst Du auch einfach das NetInstall-Image runterladen. Da hast Du nur eine CD (und nicht mal voll) und der Rest wird aus dem Netz geholt.


----------



## Chamäleon (23. Februar 2008)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Anstelle der 3 DVDs oder ueber 20 CDs kannst Du auch einfach das NetInstall-Image runterladen. Da hast Du nur eine CD (und nicht mal voll) und der Rest wird aus dem Netz geholt.



Wenn die Wahl letztendlich auf Debian fallen wird, werde ich mehrere Installation vornehmen müssen -- da habe ich doch lieber die komplette "Sammlung" auf Datenträger, anstatt jedesmal übers Netz laden zu müssen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Februar 2008)

Ja, da ist was dran.


----------

